# Saskatchewan Pioneer



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

The Canadian bulk carrier *SASKATCHEWAN PIONEER * moored in Gravesend Reach on the River Thames during September 1984. Operated by Pioneer Shipping Ltd.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

I/m sure that/s when I saw her also,the first time since her building on the Clyde.Seem to remember that there was a dock strike and she was waiting a berth at Tilbury Grain Terminal.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

They are three sisters and now SASKATCHEWAN PIONEER are unnder HK flag
named LADY HAMILTON.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

A couple of shots of her-launch at Govan 13 July 1983 and a few months later in Princes Dock in Glasgow preparing to enter the Govan Drydocks for pre trials painting.
There/s a shot elsewhere in this Forum of one of her sisters,SELKIRK SETTLER.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks for that, I didn't know she was British built.


----------

